# Merrick grain-free? What are everyone's thoughts on this food?



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

I know there have been problems in the past; but most of that was close to 10yrs ago.

The recalls they've had recently have been to canned food or treats; but not their dry foods.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Woofie2 said:


> I know there have been problems in the past; but most of that was close to 10yrs ago.
> 
> The recalls they've had recently have been to canned food or treats; but not their dry foods.


They have had way fewer problems than Champion. The treat recalls that Merrick had are nothing really.


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Bumper1 said:


> They have had way fewer problems than Champion. The treat recalls that Merrick had are nothing really.


So fill me in on the problems Champion has had. I know they changed their formulation, and I know they've been in trouble for the smell of their plant. That said, I once lived 15 miles from the Purina plant here in Denver, and trust me, that was no rose. 

From my understanding, Merrick was part of a problem of a lot of dogs becoming ill/dying through foods they produced of Petcurean back in '03/04 if I recall correctly?

Merrick's formula's contain too much calcium for my pup, so I'm not switching her off from what she's eating now; simply looking for a rotation for my big guy by using Merrick's pork version.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have always liked Merrick, and used it back when they had the "veggies" in the bag. My used-to-be picky girl, Lucy, likes Merrick even now. I was using the new formulations, regular and grain free - had switched between a few different bags of it, for some months awhile back. However, I got a bag of the pork that had some weird looking and shaped kibble pieces all throughout it. They were elongated and very, very dark....like Blue Buffalo's lifesource bits in color. The dogs had 2 meals out of a new bag of pork because I was out of town and my daughter was feeding them and didn't pay attention because she didn't really know what Merrick was supposed to look like. They had been eating the pork flavor already. Anyway, all 3 dogs developed a weird colored diarrhea and she called me. I told her to look at the food and that's when she told me what was in it. I told her to stop feeding it and go with bland chicken/rice until I got home the next day. When I got home I looked at the food....not normal at all! I called Merrick with the lot #, expiry date, etc. but they didn't seem all that concerned and just offered me some coupons, which I declined.  I also had another bag of pork and a bag of duck to rotate with later. I opened them both and the pork bag had the same weird shaped/colored pieces throughout! The bag of duck didn't have the dark colored pieces but some of its kibble were weird shaped. Like the extruder had major problems?! Luckily, the dogs didn't really get sick, we caught it in time imho. I switched to Acana at that time (not feeding Acana now). I've not used Merrick dry since. Another thing I'd like to mention.....I've also always used their canned food. The dogs loved it, did well on it, the price was fine, etc. These new recipes, however, are not my favorites. All the canned recipes have carrageenan in them now, whereas they didn't before. I have just drifted away from Merrick after this incident. Just wanted to let you know my experience.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My cat is eating Merrick Grain Free senior right now (he used to eat Evo before it got recalled and wasn't available). He loves it and he seems to do fine. It was not a gradual switch because his old food stopped existing (I didn't realize it until I went to the pet store because he was nearly out) and he didn't have stomach upset or anything. I do wonder about the amount of "pea protein" in it - though I don't know if that is the same for dog food.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Merrick is the same quality as Taste of The Wild. High ash and moderate to low animal protein. Lots of ingredients to create an image of high quality.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Bumper1 said:


> High ash and moderate to low animal protein. Lots of ingredients to create an image of high quality.


I emailed Merrick a few months ago after picking up the Duck & Sweet Potato on a whim since it was on sale. The ash levels in their grain frees are all about 9.5, which is high but not the highest I've seen. Calcium was a whopping 2.5% and phosphorus 1.5%. I only fed the one bag and probably won't ever purchase it again.


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

ok guys/gals, thanks a lot for the replies...think I'll stick to what I'm feeding, having excellent results just wanted variety, but not at the cost of that.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally I would google Merrick FDA and recalls. 7+ recalls on treats and manufactured a food for another company (Petcurean, back in 2006-ish?) that killed several dogs. And I know a few years back, they had a hard time providing guaranteed analysis on chews. Warning letter from the FDA in 2010 calling them out for salmonella, lack of quality control, and delayed recall. Google Garth Merrick. You can read all about his rendering plant. They "use everything except the moo". "Holistic" food? Not so much. But in general, wouldn't trust them or use them.



Bumper1 said:


> They have had way fewer problems than Champion. The treat recalls that Merrick had are nothing really.


Again, I emphasize my post. I am surprised you of all people would call Merrick's issues 'nothing really'.


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks guys...

I'm happy with where I'm at with my 2 pups; they're eating Acana Pacifica and doing awesome. Just wanted to rotate variety; but I think that I'll leave that for adding in fresh foods.


----------

